
Dear Silicon Valley: Let's Not Talk About Diversity - llamataboot
https://medium.com/@ericstiens/dear-silicon-valley-lets-not-talk-about-diversity-251ac169cf3a
======
miguelmota
non-paywall version: [https://outline.com/R34gx8](https://outline.com/R34gx8)

